# Wyler Spetsnaz -Ceramic Granite Titanium Carbon Fiber



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

finally got my dream watch, yoir probably thinking its not much to look at but its the materials and workmanship that ive paid for.

micro beaded sintered ceramic case which is as hard as saphire

carbon fiber middle housing a titanium cradle suspended on 4 shock absorber titanium springs

rare luminous green granite dial





































now look at the lume


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

cool or what


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Love the specs of the watch.

Sorry, but not the completed item.

Sometimes a thing is less than the sum of its parts.

hey each to their own. If you like it, good for you.

The lume is pretty cool though


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazing lume,i'd be under the covers reading books with that one! 

and made with some high tech materials,

Looks like its built to last a thousand years! :yes:

Congrats!


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Very different from the norm, like it!


----------



## Lkenny (Sep 28, 2009)

Super lume!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

very different, dare i ask how much ?

love the lume, but whydoes one of the chrono pointers not glow, has it been replaced?


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Sofaking said:


> very different, dare i ask how much ?
> 
> love the lume, but whydoes one of the chrono pointers not glow, has it been replaced?


No it hasnt been replaced its just not made of granite , its just a design feature i think, dont get confused with the lume its not tritium ot duper luminpva, if you shine a torch at onr part of yhe dial only yhat part will light up and the rest will stay black. It was mighty expensive thats all im saying, look at wyler el camino prices then all a lump


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> Sofaking said:
> 
> 
> > very different, dare i ask how much ?
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wyler-Geneve-Code-R-Limited-Edition-Black-/170553610859?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b5c9926b

duper luminpva, i meant super luminova, damn mobile phone txt


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wyler-Geneve-Code-R-Limited-Edition-Black-/170553610859?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b5c9926b
> 
> duper luminpva, i meant super luminova, damn mobile phone txt


HOW MUCH??!! Surely a typo?!


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

the retail on the el camino was $20,000 which was a total pi$$ take , the spetsnaz was $24,000 which ws an even bigger pi$$ take.

i didnt pay that ofcourse


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Love it. Love it. Love it.

A guy I work with wears one like this, yours is far nicer - mind you he also has 4 different APs!! God I hate him....


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

86latour said:


> Love it. Love it. Love it.
> 
> A guy I work with wears one like this, yours is far nicer - mind you he also has 4 different APs!! God I hate him....


Where do you work, the Manchester United?

For the record although I have never met your workmate, I hate him too.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's not the kind of watch I'm normally drawn to but I do find it strangely attractive, a little bit Steam Punk in a way. B)


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Dave O said:


> 86latour said:
> 
> 
> > Love it. Love it. Love it.
> ...


Let's make it a safe bet and all hate him - what do you say??


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Very very nice. I like it a lot. Would be good to see it, and see how it wears.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

The whole watch is curved so it sits on your wrist perfect,no slipping to the side. I have to say it the most comfortable watch i own


----------



## JeffersonWH (Apr 11, 2011)

If Ollyhock reads this please could you reply.

I am purchasing a Spetsnaz from a guy in Switzerland who has bought all the bankrupt Wyler stock. Anyway, what I wanted to ask you or indeed any Wyler afficienado who knows, was if they had any more info on the Spetsnaz. There is so little on the internet I heard that 88 were made and then somewhere else 50 pieces were mentioned. Were they made and delivered to Russian Special Forces and if so how many? How many in that case went out on general sale? Would love to her about anything anyone may have on this watch. Thanks.


----------

